# I Rescue A Human Today



## GT (Oct 29, 2006)

I Rescue A Human Today....

Her eyes met mine as she walked down the corridor peering
apprehensively into the kennels. I felt her need instantly and knew
I had to help her. I wagged my tail, not too exuberantly, so she
wouldn't be afraid.

As she stopped at my kennel I blocked her view from a little 
accident I had in the back of my cage. I didn't want her to know 
that I hadn't been walked today. Sometimes the shelter keepers get 
too busy and I didn't want her to think poorly of them.

As she read my kennel card I hoped that she wouldn't feel sad about
my past. I only have the future to look forward to and want to make
a difference in someone's life. She got down on her knees and made
little kissy sounds at me. I shoved my shoulder and side of my head
up against the bars to comfort her.

Gentle fingertips caressed my neck; she was desperate for 
companionship. A tear fell down her cheek and I raised my paw to 
assure her that all would be well.

Soon my kennel door opened and her smile was so bright that I
instantly jumped into her arms. I would promise to keep her safe. I
would promise to always be by her side. I would promise to do
everything I could to see that radiant smile and sparkle in her
eyes. I was so fortunate that she came down my corridor. So many
more are out there who haven't walked the corridors. So many more to
be saved. At least I could save one.

I rescued a human today.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I haven't seen this before. Thank you for posting it!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

That is very sweet, I love the different view.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Thanks for sharing this, I loved it!


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

I loved that.

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

LOVE IT!

I always tell folks that I didn't rescue Phoenix...we rescued each other.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

That is wonderful!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Wow, very heart warming


----------

